# supermount and gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.1 problem

## Javier Lopez

Supermount runs ok in my system with gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.0-r2. Today I've update to gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.1 (using the same .config)and when I boot I got this:

```

found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

Reiserfs journal params: device hda8, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, ma

reiserfs: checking transaction log (hda8) for (hda8)

Using r5 hash to sort names

Unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at virtual address 00000000

 printing eip:

c02006ab

*pde = 00000000

Oops: 0000 [#1]

CPU:    0

EIP:    0060:[<c02006ab>]    Not tainted

EFLAGS: 00010297

EIP is at parse_options+0xf1/0x1e4

eax: 00000000   ebx: eddae020   ecx: 00000005   edx: c032a291

esi: ef585e7c   edi: edd74e00   ebp: efc0a200   esp: ef585e6c

ds: 007b   es: 007b   ss: 0068

Process mount (pid: 2693, threadinfo=ef584000 task=ef5e92e0)

Stack: eddae020 c035dd20 ef585e7c efc0a200 eddae015 eddae01f 000000d0 efffb4a0

       000000d0 effe9005 10d2e455 00000005 efc0a200 edd74e00 fffffff4 00000001

       c0200a89 00000000 efc0a200 00000000 fffffff4 efc0a200 00000000 fffffff4

Call Trace:

 [<c0200a89>] supermount_read_super+0x47/0x206

 [<c0157c18>] get_sb_nodev+0x64/0x92

 [<c0157d9b>] do_kern_mount+0x8e/0x100

 [<c0200a42>] supermount_read_super+0x0/0x206

 [<c016cc8f>] do_add_mount+0x95/0x176

 [<c016cfe3>] do_mount+0x171/0x1cf

 [<c016cdfc>] copy_mount_options+0x8c/0x102

 [<c016d3eb>] sys_mount+0xd7/0x135

 [<c010aaef>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

Code: 80 38 00 75 0a ba ea ff ff ff e9 38 ff ff ff 89 04 24 e8 aa

 <6>Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

eth0: link up, 10Mbps, half-duplex, lpa 0x0000

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team

ip_conntrack version 2.1 (6143 buckets, 49144 max) - 300 bytes per conntrack

blk: queue efca2a00, I/O limit 4095Mb (mask 0xffffffff)
```

I know its a problem in supermount, if I compile the kernel without support it everything runs fine.

----------

## darkcoder

I got the same problem.  But see it first on gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.0-rc2

----------

## |darc|

I am also getting this problem, unfortunately. I guess it's not just me, then  :Smile: 

----------

## gkmac

Me as well. Additionally I could not shutdown or reboot the PC since either of those commands caused the usual "The system is going down for reboot now" messages, but it just sat there... I don't know if that's related to this bug or not.

I've filed a bug report here, I'm still a bit new to reporting bugs though.

----------

## federico

Me too, supermount doesn't works... An the battery too on 2.6.1 kerel!

With 2.6.0 everything works ... I'm starting to think that this 2.6.1 it's not really a good kernel...

----------

## annex

 *gkmac wrote:*   

> Me as well. Additionally I could not shutdown or reboot the PC since either of those commands caused the usual "The system is going down for reboot now" messages, but it just sat there... I don't know if that's related to this bug or not.
> 
> I've filed a bug report here, I'm still a bit new to reporting bugs though.

 

I've been having the exact same issues!  I didn't see any other posts until this one, glad (well kinda) I'm not alone.

Does .1 offer anything that would make it not worth using the .0 sources instead?

Oh, and I've also noticed that it doesn't cause problems if supermount is compiled in the kernel, only if I actually use it in fstab.  Seems like the problem is when it's used, not just when it's compiled.

----------

## |darc|

 *gkmac wrote:*   

> Me as well. Additionally I could not shutdown or reboot the PC since either of those commands caused the usual "The system is going down for reboot now" messages, but it just sat there... I don't know if that's related to this bug or not.
> 
> I've filed a bug report here, I'm still a bit new to reporting bugs though.

 

I was having that problem as well, but after two reboots while I was configuring stuff it suddenly doesn't give me the errors on boot up or the shut down problem, but supermount still isn't working.

----------

## Droopdude

Apparently supermount is stuffed on 2.6.1 and a new release of supermount is now out.

http://sourceforge.net/project/shownotes.php?group_id=79609&release_id=208458

Does anyone know if gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.1-r1 includes the new supermount patch?

Droop[/url]

----------

## ZZamboni

I started having the same problem when I updated to gentoo-dev-source-2.6.1.  I've noticed that the problem goes away if you omit the ",--," part and everything after that in the options. So I changed my fstab from:

```
none /mnt/cdrom supermount fs=iso9660:hfsplus,dev=/dev/cdroms/cdrom0,--,ro 0 0
```

to

```
none /mnt/cdrom supermount fs=iso9660:hfsplus,dev=/dev/cdroms/cdrom0 0 0
```

And the problem seems to have gone away. The disadvantage, of course, is that you cannot give options to the filesystem itself, but I can live with that for now.

Another problem I've noticed is that if I specify fs=auto, I get the following in dmesg: 

```
request_module: failed /sbin/modprobe -- auto. error = 256
```

If I simply leave the "fs=" part out, it defaults to "auto" and it works OK. It also works as shown above, manually specifying FS types.

----------

## norvalk

the kernel 2.6.1 "oops" issue went away with the closure of bug 37807... but supermount still doesn't work right if you use "auto" as a fs= option.

in order to get rid of this second nuisance, you either manualy specify filesystem to be mounted by supermount (e.g. for cdrom/dvd you would probably use: fs=udf:iso9660) or upgrade to gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.2_rc1, which already includes the new supermount-2.0.4 patch.

see also http://sourceforge.net/project/shownotes.php?group_id=79609&release_id=210924

----------

